# New start, checking regulations



## manx1641 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, i'm currently employed as an electrician for a building services company but i'm thinking of tring to start my own business in the near future, i'm qualified to 16th edition and have passed the inspection and testing, but i haven't been out in the real world for a while, i've read up on part p but i'm getting bogged down with all the talk of legislation so wondered if any one whose actually in the trade could cut through the BS and tell what i'd need to do to be able to start working on domestic properties, i'm looking at doing minor works and comsumer unit replacements as a start until i can build up a reputation and find enough work, cheers M


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

for part p work you will want the onsite guide and "electricians guide to building control" is very handy. depending when you did 16th you may be able to do one day update.

really you would be better looking at light commercial, if you are involved with building services.

I'm biased as I find domestic work greater than an emergency callout or CU change to be devils work, our work is commercial / industrial.

May sound a odd way to start,but have you considered offering pat testing service, many offices you could do evenings and weekends. if you did this you could set up a regular customer base.

Also the current climate isn't easy for those of us established, I'd start off part time, if you really wish to try now and nothing with vast outlay.


----------

